# Contest Fail, Fatty Success - Cleveland Polish Boy Fatty



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, I was a little too excited when I made my fatty entry for the contest, and forgot to put the secret word in the pic of the fatty after I took it off of the smoker.  I cut in, and oops!  Oh well.

So, here it is, my would-be entry into the contest.  I decided to do a fatty inspired by a Cleveland original...the Polish Boy sandwich.

Start with french fries deep fried crisp and golden













20120905_182107.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Deep fry an all beef kielbasa













20120905_182104.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Bacon weave













20120905_182239.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Next a thin ground sausage patty (don't know what else to call the "sausage liner")













20120905_182308.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Sprinkled on some rub













20120905_183042.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






TBS is a-rollin'













20120905_183420.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Add the french fries













20120905_183730.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Add barbecue sauce (usually included in a Polish Boy)













20120905_183746.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Add the kielbasa to the stack and roll













20120905_183831.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






And there's the bundle of joy













20120905_184016.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






On the smoker and headed for 165-IT













20120905_184604.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Done...resting and ready to slice













20120905_212253.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Another view













20120905_212249.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012






Sliced and placed on my wife's homemade Italian mini-loaf with some cole slaw on top (standard Cleveland presentation) and served with a side of kettle chips and an Edmund Fitzgerald dark porter from Cleveland's own Great Lakes Brewery.













20120905_213835.jpg



__ piaconis
__ Oct 5, 2012


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice job Bro, great idea with the sausage..


----------



## rdknb (Oct 5, 2012)

It does look good


----------



## boykjo (Oct 5, 2012)

The code word is easy to forget..... I wouldn't mind having a slice of that......bet it taste great................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

I was so focused on the presentation of the sandwich pic, I completely forgot it in the whole fatty pic.  *FAIL*

Oh well...at least it tasted awesome.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2012)

That looks Awesome!!! I'm a meat and potatoes guy so I'm putting that one on my to-do list! What kind of sausage did you use?


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a great lookin fatty. Yep I forgot mine in some of the pics, but caught it when reviewing the pics on the camera, so I was able to fix it.


----------



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

S2K9K, it was a simple store-bought beef polish sausage.  It was a last minute decision one day, so I didn't have time to get a good one from a butcher in Cleveland.

For those not familiar with the Polish boy, here it is featured on Man Vs. Food:



And on No Reservations, where Michael Symon takes Anthony Bourdain to Hot Sauce Williams:


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome job - I would love a plate of that for sure


----------



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I'm a Cleveland boy, so making this one was very close to my heart.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2012)

That looks awesome. I want a plate too.


----------



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

Just a suggestion, should anyone else try it...next time, I'd probably split the kielbasa in half.  There's enough stuff in there to keep it from drying out, it would make the fatty easier to form, and you're get more sausage per bite when you slice it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes you did a fine job with the whole Q-view thingie. Now your fattie is great looking and I bet it does or did taste good to. I have forgot a few times to include the keyword on throwdowns to. It happens but you did get to eat the fattie. WINNER


----------



## gator (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice Brew Choice!


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow that's not a FAIL it looks super and it's on my list. Thanks for the idea about slicing the sausage in half.  Going to try my first fatty this up coming weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## ronrude (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW!  I need to try that!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT !!!!


----------



## pokernut (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome idea...bookmarked!


----------



## grillfanatic (Nov 11, 2012)

Im late to the party for this recipe but wow that looks great!  I saw the Man vs Food episode you listed and have wanted to try a Polish Boy ever since, what a way to round it out!  I will definately be giving this a try and thanks for sharing


----------

